# How to setup/adjust Accucraft Shay valve gear?



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

I got an Accucraft open cab Shay from one of the first runs produced and have tested it with steam. The engine runs so far but at low speed, the drive shaft will rock in the 3 and 9'o clock position, sometimes also in the 12'o clock position.


The trucks are running very easy and smooth so the problem must be inside the steam engine and from my view it seams to be the valve gear set up.


Did anyone know the problem or has ideas how to get the engine smooth running? I know it's not the best way how I described the problem, but the major question is - has anybody tipps and hints how to set up the valve gear exactly.


Many thanks and cheers, Gerd


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff at Accucraft should have the information you need. 

When my first-run 3-cylinder Shay was new, it also ran rough. He told me where the timing marks were--one on the reversing valve pistion, and another on the crankshaft (but, I no longer remember the set-point for that one). 

My engine now has about 1mm slop between eccentrics and valve straps and has started running rough again. I'd be interested to know the amount of clearance there on yours. 

Larry


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My eccentrics on my 2 cylinder shay have some slop now, but I know that if you follow dave hottman's pdf on ruby timing and picture the cylinders upright instead of where they are in the ruby, I am pretty sure you can figure it out. This is only for the 2 cylinder shay. I have seen Dave Hottman personally time a 3 cylinder shay but I didn't fully pay attention since I was running my coal fired ruby at Diamondhead. 

Link to the pdf for timing a 2 cylinder ruby (which will work for a 2 cylinder shay): 
http://www.accucraft.de/Produkte/1_20_3/Dampflokomotiven_1_20_3__Live_/Ruby_-_Adjustment.pdf


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd - go to the *Informative Threads Index*, a sticky post here in the Live Steam Forum, and download *"All About Admissions, Valve Timing, and Valve Tuning"*


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you guys! 

I got her running very fine and spend an hour under steam yesterday at my dad's layout. It was a lot of fun and the Shay runs great. 
Some day, I'll add RC and many missing details and parts. But first of all, I'll get my big Shay's steam engine running. 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

BTW, here are some photos, hosted on my Dad's homepage. 

http://www.zi-tronik.de/galerie/dampf/ 

My Dad run his "Lumber Jack" with new RC control on board. The same control will be added to my Shay one day. 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Gerd, 

nice photos indeed! Let me know how you add the RC into your Shay. I am just about to put RC equipment into my recently built Aster Shay and I am grateful for any idea. 

Beste Gruesse, 

Andreas


----------

